# ALL MEMBERS - NAME YOUR NOMINEE



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

PLEASE MAKE YOUR NOMINATION

...FOR THE FUNNIEST, WITTIEST, MOST OUTRAGEOUS AND MOST SCANDALOUS

...THWACK! in our forum.

Thank you,

THWACK!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hahaha!! TAG!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

IBOJOE

Have you ever heard the expression...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

IBOJOE,

With all due respect, I respect your nomination.

After all, all that thoughtful time between my request and your response...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes my first thought was Tag. But I don't consider him Scandalous. However, I could stir things up by suggesting a few who are. But think I'll just sit this one out on the sidelines.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Devils Son In Law no doubt in my mind he is 1 card short of a full deck❤ half a bubble off plumb He puts on a good show, but in all reality he’s an ole softy and Awesome Grand Pa❤ I’ve sent him a PM, and just my luck, I like the guy I didn’t say I had good taste or was a good judge of character


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

And besides Devils Son In Law is very intelligent, so to use Devils Son In Law on his avatar he has to have a great sense of humor


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Guys, guys, please read my request again, carefully!

It's NOT multiple choice!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Tag said:


> Devils Son In Law no doubt in my mind he is 1 card short of a full deck❤ half a bubble off plumb He puts on a good show, but in all reality he's an ole softy and Awesome Grand Pa❤ I've sent him a PM, and just my luck, I like the guy I didn't say I had good taste or was a good judge of character


Ha, Thanks Tag!! I liked you post because years ago I was at work and we were installing a manhole cover in a parking lot we were doing. An older gentleman was helping me and I put a 4 foot level across the top and asked him how it looked, he said it was off a bit......How far?......."About half a bubble"!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> Tag said:
> 
> 
> > Devils Son In Law no doubt in my mind he is 1 card short of a full deck❤ half a bubble off plumb He puts on a good show, but in all reality he's an ole softy and Awesome Grand Pa❤ I've sent him a PM, and just my luck, I like the guy I didn't say I had good taste or was a good judge of character
> ...


Half a bubble difference, across 4 feet, is visible with the naked eye, from at least 33 yards (yeah, 10 meters). You really shouldn't have used the level yet....
I usually level everything up to about 1/32 inch bubble difference by eye, before taking out the level.....


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, I nominate Jolly Roger by the way


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also nomiate Jolly Roger


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Guys. I appreciate your vote of confidence. By the way, how many have actually bought and like the Chinese Scout Clone or the Torque?. And brave enough to admit it that is? Okay, I know that was scandalous. Just could not resist the opportunity.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I dunno, something sounds almost ponographic about this...

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Jeez, guyz, there's only one "THWACK!" in this forum (for whom I personally vouch) -

...how is it possible for anyone else to be more THWACK!ful, have more THWACK!iness? Impossible. That THWACK! guy is unique, y'know, like one of a kind.

There's no multiple choice involved.

The "nomination" request is a JOKE and y'all (puts on a Southern accent) missed it??????????????

Please read the original post again to see what y'all (additional use of Southern accent) missed.

Luvyuall,

THWACK!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

THWACK! said:


> Jeez, guyz, there's only one "THWACK!" in this forum (for whom I personally vouch) -
> 
> ...how is it possible for anyone else to be more THWACK!ful, have more THWACK!iness? Impossible. That THWACK! guy is unique, y'know, like one of a kind.
> There's no multiple choice involved.
> ...


But that wouldn't have been as much fun

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand your point, but really, if you wanted to have fun, you'd be shooting your slingshots at things that went "POP!", "SNAP!" & ,"CRACKLE!", just like real (processed) cereal. Definately you'd want to experiencing the THWACK! of it all.

So, I suppose you guys could be selecting RUNNERS UP to the THWACKIEST guy on the forum - OK, let's do it.

PLEASE SUBMIT NOMINATIONS FOR RUNNERS UP to the THWACKIEST THWACK! of the Slingshot Forum.

RULES:

1. He/she/it must be original.

2. He/she/it must be funny.

3. He/she/it must be scandalous.

4. He/she/it must be outrageous.

5. He/she/it must be able to laugh at himself and respect others.

6. He she/it must be helpful and encouraging.

7. He/she/it must be.self-defecating.

THWACK!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thwack you are the one and only❤ this brought back memories of November 4th 1972 I thought I read all the rules on my marriage license❤ Just like I thought I read your challenge


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Aha! My buddy TAG now realizes he failed to read the "fine" print - just like the rest of you.

The thing is, the "fine print" wasn't fine - it was right out there in the open - no tricks of any sort.

Y'all jumped to the quick conclusion that you must nominate somebody, without it being registered that there was only one candidate for the qualifications required.

Ok, so let's read more carefully - I've indicated in a post above a request for RUNNERS UP for nominations, indicating the requirements for the "office".

Let's see what kind of fun we all will have with this.

THWACK!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I nominate the second ape from the left in your thumbnail.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thwack it is I haven’t had my coffee yet


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

There is only one Thwackand he is the Thwackiest Thwack I know


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Skropi has excellent taste in chimpmeat.

The one he chose won awards for chimpnastics, in the banana peeling and flinging events.

Just proves that he's got a sharp eye for more than just slinging.

Attaguy, Skropi!!!

THWACK!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

THWACK, are you George Castanza? Come on, are you? We wont tell anybody.


----------

